# would that make me out?



## mandarina in Bath

¿Cómo lo traduciriais al español?


----------



## sneaksleep

No tienes un poquito mas de contexto?


----------



## Reina140

No es una oración completa y no puedo traducirlo.


----------



## mandarina in Bath

bueno, es para dos lineas de un poema que tengo que escribir par auna compañera de casa:

If I told you " I go to Morrison's", would that make me out?


la segunda parte me la han sugerido en el foro, pero me gustaría saber exactamente la traducción...supongo que será algo asi como: eso me delataria?


----------



## LoveFifteen

That sentence makes no sense.


----------



## mandarina in Bath

no????


----------



## sneaksleep

mandarina in Bath said:


> bueno, es para dos lineas de un poema que tengo que escribir par auna compañera de casa:
> 
> If I told you " I go to Morrison's", would that make me out?
> 
> 
> la segunda parte me la han sugerido en el foro, pero me gustaría saber exactamente la traducción...supongo que será algo asi como: eso me delataria?


----------



## Reina140

There would need to be something after "out" . . 

For example:

If I told you that I go to Morrison's, would that make me out to be a bad person?


----------



## Reina140

mandarina in Bath said:


> bueno, es para dos lineas de un poema que tengo que escribir par auna compañera de casa:
> 
> If I told you " I go to Morrison's", would that make me out?
> 
> 
> la segunda parte me la han sugerido en el foro, pero me gustaría saber exactamente la traducción...supongo que será algo asi como: eso me delataria?


 
From this context, I think you want to say "Would that give me away?"


----------



## mandarina in Bath

entonces está bien, no?

gracias!


----------



## LoveFifteen

Well, I said it made no sense before I read the entire line "If I told you I go to Morrison's, would that make me out?"  But it still doesn't make any sense to me.  Maybe it's British English, and it means ...

If I told you I shop at Morrison's, would that make me a cool, trendy person who is acceptable to the "it" crowd?


----------



## speedier

The only meaning for would that make me out, is in cricket or baseball, but in this context, the only thing I can think of might be along the lines of: 

If I told you " I go to Morrison's", would I be caught out?

(would I betray myself?)  Just a thought


----------



## mandarina in Bath

ohhh I wanted to say:

If I told you " I go to Morrison's", would you know who I am?

( pero como no rima, me han sugerido decir: would that make me out?

lo de Morrison's lo digo porque voy cada dos por tres al super


----------



## Reina140

Would YOU make me out!!!---I think this is what you mean


----------



## speedier

Does the last word have to rhyme with out?


----------



## mandarina in Bath

es para un poema( una compañera cumple años y se lo regalamos). I go to morrison's is a sentence that I say a lot because I go many times to the supermarket


----------



## mandarina in Bath

yes

my lines of the poem are:

If I told you " I go to Morrison's", would that make me out?
my spanish felow, I am glad we met in that Viladomat street house


----------



## Reina140

If it has to rhyme with OUT or to use the word out, you could say:

If I told you I go to Morrison's, would I be found out!!


----------



## sneaksleep

mandarina in Bath said:


> yes
> 
> my lines of the poem are:
> 
> If I told you " I go to Morrison's", would that make me out?
> my spanish felow, I am glad we met in that Viladomat street house


 
Esta es una compañera mujer, no es cierto? Yo sugiero lo siguiente:

_If I told you " I go to Morrison's", would *you figure me* me out?_
_My spanish *sister/friend/buddy*, I am glad we met in that Viladomat street house_

Claro que "out" y "house" no riman exactamente, pero peor es nada.


----------



## mandarina in Bath

de verdad, ya estaba a punto de desistir con el poema...reconozco que no es lo mio...y menos en inglés.


Would I be found out? sería algo asi como sabrias quien soy, me pillarías, descubrirías, no?

bueno, pues me quedo con esta opción!

mucha gracias!


----------



## mandarina in Bath

mirad, me estoy riendo mucho al comprobar que mi poesia es pésima...pero me lo han pedido y no puedo decir que no jeje

¿figure me out queda mejor?

si, es una chica, mejor friend que felow


----------



## Soy Yo

If I went to Morrison's, would you be able to make me out?  (would you be able to see me; would you be able to distinguish me through all the "smoke"?)


----------



## sneaksleep

Soy Yo said:


> If I went to Morrison's, would you be able to make me out? (would you be able to see me; would you be able to distinguish me through all the "smoke"?)


From what Mandarina has told us, Morrison's is actually a supermarket. I hope it's not smoky!


----------



## mandarina in Bath

It is a supermarket jeje

I go to the supermarket many times per week


----------



## Soy Yo

If I went to Morrison's, would you be able to make me out?

Would you be able to "see" me (through all the smoke) and know who I am?


Me podrías distinguir (ver/oír)? ¿Sabrías quién soy? ¿Me reconocerías?

Todaviía suena raro pero creo que es posible.

Nota: No veia eso del supermercado.  Por aquí, Morrison's es una cafetería/restaurante.  Tampoco hay mucho humo...pero estaba tratando de encontrarle sentido a "make someone out".  Quizás Morrison's está ardiendo.


----------



## mandarina in Bath

jeje,


no, lo que quiero decir es:

si te dijera" voy a Morrison's", ¿Sabrias quien soy?


como no rima ( es para un poema) estaba buscando otra expresión y me propusieron: would that make me out?
lo que quiero decir es algo asi como: sabrías quién soy, me delataría, adivinarias quién soy...algo asi


----------



## mandarina in Bath

The only meaning for would that make me out, is in cricket or baseball, but in this context, the only thing I can think of might be along the lines of: 

If I told you " I go to Morrison's", would I be caught out?

(would I betray myself?) Just a thought


Creo que esta frase expresa lo que quiero decir...la traducción sería algo asi como : me pillarías?


----------



## mandarina in Bath

Mirad, al final lo voy a cambiar, de todas formas tampoco rimaba mucho:
If I told you " I go to Morrison's" and " I have a headache", would you know who I am?
Althought poetry is not my passion ( forte) ,for you, I try to do the poem the best I can


¿Qué os parece mejor: poetry is not my passion or it s not my forte?


----------



## mandarina in Bath

gracias a todos!


----------



## speedier

Hi mandarina in Bath - I've just had a thought. How about:

If I were to tell you " I go to Morrison's" and "I have a headache", would you know who I am?
Although poetry is not my forte, I have made these lines rhyme for you the best that I can.

or
If I were to tell you " I go to Morrison's" and "I have a headache", would you guess who I am?
Although poetry is not my forte, I have made these lines rhyme for you as well as I can.


----------



## mandarina in Bath

thanks...I like the second option very much.


----------



## speedier

There is another option, which is perhaps less dated:

Although poetry is not my thing, I have made these lines rhyme for you as well as I can.


----------



## sneaksleep

speedier said:


> There is another option, which is perhaps less dated:
> 
> Although poetry is not my thing, I have made these lines rhyme for you as well as I can.


 
I like this option!


----------



## jinti

How about:

If I told you I go to Morrison's, would that give me away?
Though I'm not much for poetry, I think this is okay.


----------



## lunamia

"make me out" es una coloquiallism de ciertas grupas, no?

como jargon o slang, es un forma de hablar apocapado


----------



## mandarina in Bath

thank you very much!

Finnaly I changed my lines and I wrote:

If I told you "I am going to Morrison's", Would you guess who I am?
My spanish friend, I am glad to have met you in that lovely land

However, I like jinti's option


----------



## pejeman

mandarina in Bath said:


> de verdad, ya estaba a punto de desistir con el poema...reconozco que no es lo mio...y menos en inglés.
> 
> 
> Would I be found out? sería algo asi como sabrias quien soy, me pillarías, descubrirías, no?
> 
> bueno, pues me quedo con esta opción!
> 
> mucha gracias!


 
Gracias por la pregunta. Se aprende siempre. En español creo que también significaría: ¿eso me delataría?

Saludos.


----------

